# Confused



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

My betta had pop eye and then it went away then it came back so I started to treat it on Sunday his eye went back in until today after school, his eye came back out! This happens a lot his eye is out for a day then in for 2, what is happening? By the way, it is a bacterial infection of pop eye


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

Are you doing daily water changes?


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

Yeah, but only 10% because it is a 5 Gallon


----------



## khachdatinh (Sep 17, 2007)

I alway do 100% water change for all my bettas. 10%, 20%, 30% water change to me, only apply to gold fish or other "die easily" types. My bettas are very happy when i change 100% water everytime. Try it, bettas are pretty tough well if the water you put in is declorined and is not freezing cold. Popeye is pretty nasty. My fish never had popeye but i look on the internet pictures. It looks scary as crap.


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

oh, trust me it is! I might do a 100% water change, but I don't have time today


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2007)

If the tank is filtered, anything from 10-50% water changes are fine. If unfiltered, I'd suggest atleast 50%.

Based on the pictures you have shown before, I don't think your betta has popeye. I would just keep the water clean and keep an eye on him. Can you show another picture of his eye "out"? This going in and out also makes me think that its not popeye, but maybe just an abnormality he has.


----------



## shade2dope (Jan 21, 2007)

I know that some times when my betta turns his eye that from the side it looks like it is coming out I agree with Justonemore20 we need a pic


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

His eye is in right now but if it does pop out then I will take a picture, i just noticed, he is a tail biter! once his fins came back fully he starts to bite it


----------

